# Wagwan with our beautiful language?



## Mike (Jun 18, 2022)

The Headline says, what's going on with our beautiful language.

I read an article about this a couple of days ago and the author
suggested that by 2050, the English Language will be totally
changed. I thought that you might be interested.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...t-takes-IRAM-RAMZAN-says-not-change-good.html

Mike.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2022)

What's goin' on, mon?  "Thou dost" ain't around no more, hey things change!  English is a living language.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 18, 2022)

“Ye knowe eek, that in forme of speche is chaunge
With-inne a thousand yeer, and wordes tho
That hadden prys, now wonder nyce and straunge
Us thinketh hem; and yet they spake hem so,
And spedde as wel in love as men now do.”

― Geoffrey Chaucer (maybe)


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2022)

It's from Troilus and Criseyde, as is my signature.  My favorite work in the world, me thinketh.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What's goin' on, mon?  "Thou dost" ain't around no more, hey things change!  *English is a living language.*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Any change should be for the better. Sadly, that is not happening. British English is being corrupted, but only because we are allowing it to. If we care about preserving our standards, we must stand up for them. Correct English should be taught in schools.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Any change should be for the better. Sadly, that is not happening. British English is being corrupted, but only because we are allowing it to. If we care about preserving our standards, we must stand up for them. Correct English should be taught in schools.


The English language varies in a lot in different cultures. How are we to standardize it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> The English language varies in a lot in different cultures. How are we to standardize it?


Inevitably words from other cultures will be added to our basic English....nothing whatever wrong with that. I'm concerned with the actual standards of the language...as in poor grammar, and misused words.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)

Agreed. The loss of forming understandable sentences...paragraphs to communicate has been increasingly vital as information is world wide now. But, the younger generation sees a fractured world, and thus the fractured "correct" grammar. They have lost a sense of context?


----------

